# Canal de Demasías



## Bethsabé

Holas!

Me gustaría saber cuál es la traducción de "canal de demasías", aparece dentro de un texto sobre centrales hidroelectricas y la definición es: "canal que permite conducir el excedente de agua que rebosa de la cámara de agua"... 

Mi pobre intento: Canal of xxxx : allows to conduct the excess of water that overflows from the loading chamber

muchas gracias


----------



## jlmyth

spillway? pero tienes más contexto????


----------



## Bethsabé

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta... 
sucede que spillway lo he usado para aliviadero (compuerta de aliviadero = spillway gate) entonces no creo poder volver a ponerlo
El texto dice: "la cámara de carga cuenta con un canal de demasías el cual permite conducir el excedene de agua que rebosa de la misma"
gracias


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm wondering if your "cámara de carga" isn't the "surge chamber."
Normally you don't think of water being "loaded."
The "canal de demasías" might be an "overflow channel" or "overflow spillway." 
Examples:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=hydroelectric+%22surge+chamber%22+overflow&aq=f&aqi=&aql=f&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## jlmyth

I agree with K-in sc


----------



## Bethsabé

Hi K-in sc, I wasn't sure with that word (loading surge) but I founded in this link referred to Hydros... but maybe I'm wrong and the correct word is "surge chamber"... 
http://ec.europa.eu/regional_policy...1444&region=ALL&lan=7&obj=ALL&per=ALL&defL=EN
regarding the "canal de demasias" so far i'll go with overflow channel... 
thank you very much both


----------



## k-in-sc

Here's a list of terms relating to hydro dams that you might find interesting:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...s&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&lr=lang_es|lang_en


----------



## Bethsabé

ops! I meant the word loading chamber not loading surge...


----------



## Bethsabé

Excelente!!! great help! 
muchas gracias de nuevo!


----------



## k-in-sc

I think "loading chamber" is being used to refer to an upper reservoir. I'm not sure if that's the "forebay" or not.


----------



## Bethsabé

I think you're right, here it is mention "loading chamber or impoundment or forebay..." as they were the same. As per this link do you think "cámara de carga" is still "surge chamber"? 
http://www.nilebasin-journal.com/Volumes/Volume3/issue1/9-Petru.pdf
mil gracias


----------



## jlmyth

I'm not sure anymore... in Chile we use surge shaft as a chimenea de equilibrio...


----------



## k-in-sc

No, I don't think "cámara de carga" is "surge chamber," I think it's "forebay":

*Objetivos de Aprendizaje para Operaciones de Planta Hidroeléctrica*
- [ Translate this page ]10 Jun 2010*...* Construcción del reservorio o *cámara de carga (forebay)* La estructura de entrada incluyendo mayas para basura, barreras contra troncos, *...*
www.scribd.com/.../Objetivos-de-Aprendizaje-para-Operaciones-de-Planta-Hidroelectrica - Cached

*Diccionario técnico inglés-español - Google Books Result*
María Carmen Canales Selva - 2002 - Technology & Engineering - 322 pages
*Forebay: Cámara de carga* (tuberías), cámara de agua (turbina), muro de caída (esclusas). Forecastle: Castillo de proa./ Forecastle deck-Cubierta de castillo *...*
books.google.com/books?isbn=8484541843*...

**diccionario energias renovables-solar,eolica e hidraulica ingles ...*
- [ Translate this page ]*...* ventilación forzada o a presión. *forebay, cámara de carga,* taza, cámara *...*
www.scribd.com/.../diccionario-energias-renovables-solar-eolica-e-hidraulica-ingles-espanol - Cached
Show more results from scribd.com

*pozo de amortiguado > stilling well*
- [ Translate this page ] 4 Jun 2009*...* water hammer supressor, amortiguador de golpe de ariete. ...... cámara de calma, (hyd) stilling well or box. *cámara de carga, forebay. **...*
www.proz.com › KudoZ home › Spanish to English › Geology - Cached


----------



## Bethsabé

Thank you for the explanation K-in-sc, it was very useful


----------



## phantom2007

Pienso que una compuerta de aliviadero conduce a un canal con el mimo fin, por lo que "canal del aliviadero" sería apropiado


----------

